# Cool (as in well vented) trail helmet? With good sweat management?



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I have a Bell Super 2. Great helmet. Fits great. The sweat pad inside (x-static) works well. But man this helmet is HOT. It is however a MIPS version which blocks the air vents a bit.

I have an xc lid (Spesh M3T I think?)... GREAT venting. Runs cool. But... Not the greatest protection for back/sides of head. Sweat pad sucks - literally drips either in my eyes or on my lenses when wearing sunglasses. So it's all but useless to me.

What out there that has the protection of a Bell Super, but runs cool? Smith Forefront? TLD something? Giro? Newer POC?

Cheers


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

How about an original Bell Super?


----------



## enregistree (Oct 4, 2012)

I like my ixs trail helmet and it is vented ~ similarly to my previous xc lids. I too feel uncomfortable in xc helmet with little back protection.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use a Sweat Gutr for sweat management in summer. Channels sweat away from my brows to the sides of my head where it can run off without causing trouble. Thick, sweat-sodden helmet pads are just as bad as sweat running down my face, IMO. I also dislike absorbent sweat bands.


----------



## KidConejo (Feb 10, 2015)

TLD A1 is a hot helmet like the Super 2. It also comes far enough down pm your temples that you can't wear sunglasses. 

Smith helmets with the honeycomb suck as well. They block air flow. 

Sweat pads can suck and I find the ones that are absorbent to be the biggest problem. They fill up then drip down. Better off just removing them or even putting some tape on them. 

I'm also looking for a well vented AM/Enduro helmet but haven't come across one. There's a number of XC ones that breathe really well but nothing for AM/Enduro.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Anyone try the new POC Tectal?


----------



## seankdebree (Mar 31, 2015)

661 EVO AM=Awesome Ventilation


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Are you looking for MIPS specific helmets?
Scott Stego, ArX Plus and Vivo all seem good. Buddy has one of the first Stego and says it is alright.
Giro Montero and Feature MIPS look nice as well.
Smith Forefront MIPS looks unbelieveably hot to me, another buddy has it but just purchased late last year so no hot weather riding as of yet.

I am specifically looking at the GIROs as I have had them in the past and they always have fit my head well and seem well ventilated.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

MIPS wouldn't be a necessity


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I have the Scott Stego (mips) and the ventilation seems pretty good to me, been riding during 90+ temps lately. Fit is stellar.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

LCW said:


> Anyone try the new POC Tectal?


Just picked one up last week. Only have two rides so far, but much better ventilation than my Fox Flux.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

met parabellum - very cool on warm humid climates. i like the silicon strap on the forehead as it keeps my eyes away from sweat.

Met Helmets - Parabellum


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

The Tectal and Parabellum have my interest... Thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

MostChillin said:


> I just posted something similar in another thread...
> 
> I have both a Trabec Race and Tectal currently both in M/L. Love the Trabec but always felt it could be better vented.
> 
> ...


Just received my POC Tectal in the mail last night. It's simply amazing. You can't tell by the picture the huge number of vents and lightness. Plus, it fits perfectly. I tend to need narrower at the temples, and longer back to front. (Or front to back). Helmets that are too round tend to put a big dent in my forehead. Might have to replace my road helmet with a POC when the time comes. My road helmet is super expensive, retail $220.00, so the POC might be a good choice.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I had a IXS but it sits pretty low in the front and sizing was a bit off. Well vented though. I replaced it with a Giro Montaro which ticks all the boxes. Good coverage, MIPS, great fit, well vented, can push the visor up out of sight, looks cool, and it's expensive.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

I have the Fox Flux which is now my commuter helmet. Decent ventilation, okay fit, terrible retention system.

I then had the IXS and found it vented well but didn't fit my head. I had the small/med first and it was too tight of a fit so moved up to the med large and that was too big....then I had a bowl of porridge and it was too cold....

Anyways, moved to the Spec Ambush in med. Fits perfect, great ventilation, great coverage. 

I also use the SweatBusters pads and they are the cat's ace. Simple product and fit well ( well, not so well in the IXS, but I digress)


----------



## Jtizzle (Apr 12, 2016)

Recommend giving the Bontrager Rally or Rally MIPS a look. Very comfortable, good protection, and breathable. Fairly light too. I tried the Super 2 and like you, couldn't get past the lack of breathability. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I moved from Bell to the iXS Trail RS last year and I really do love the helmet, most of all the retention system, when you crank it down, it just does not budge.

If you're accustomed to Bell sizing might be a bit off depending on your head seize as the SM/M goes to 58cm and their M/L starts at 58cm, but if your head is smaller or bigger than 58cm you should be good, fits very much like Bell. 
My head unfortunately is exactly 58cm and a lot of the time I wear a bandana,so I opted for the M/L. It is big, ended up putting some padding in the back so there wasn't any play back there when sized for my head and it works fantastic. Another neat feature of the retention system is that there are 3 holes to adjust how far down on your head the helmet fits, which is great as it can be customized depending on how you like the helmet to fit and/or how "tall" your head is above your ears.

FYI, I have "tested" mine a few times, the last being an off doing 20mph through some smaller trees and it stayed put, no moving about. Have ordered a new one in the SM/M sizing to see if it'll fit since there's a wee bit of movement when the M/L is cranked all the way down _(helmet still does not move)_, hoping it's just a tad bigger than 58cm.

Almost forgot, I live in the Caribbean where it's generally either hot or hotter and very humid, so a well ventilated helmet is essential and the Trail RS is that.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

spyghost said:


> met parabellum - very cool on warm humid climates. i like the silicon strap on the forehead as it keeps my eyes away from sweat.


Best sweat management tool by far is the sweatbuster pad. Cheap and it works better than anything else I have tried (halo, sweat gutr, etc). There is a thread on the sweatbuster in this forum.

I mention this in conjunction with the MET helmet because that silicon strap is attached with Velcro and is easily replaced with a sweatbuster. (The silicon pad works well, just not as good as the sweatbuster. )

I am making an assumption here that the Parabellum has the same strip/Velcro as my MET Parachute.

Sweat Buster Thread:
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=879087&share_fid=23347&share_type=t


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

AOK said:


> Best sweat management tool by far is the sweatbuster pad. Cheap and it works better than anything else I have tried (halo, sweat gutr, etc). There is a thread on the sweatbuster in this forum.
> 
> I mention this in conjunction with the MET helmet because that silicon strap is attached with Velcro and is easily replaced with a sweatbuster. (The silicon pad works well, just not as good as the sweatbuster. )
> 
> ...


yes it is the same as the parachute... 100% sure since i'm using it. what im not certain is that if its velcro attached... ill have a peek later.

the foam pads are attached by some sort of double sided tapes


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

spyghost said:


> met parabellum - very cool on warm humid climates. i like the silicon strap on the forehead as it keeps my eyes away from sweat.
> 
> Met Helmets - Parabellum


Thanks for the suggestion spyghost! Think I may have found a winner. 










Now to try it out... Supposed to be hot in the coming days so should be able to test it out well. Fits great and feels comfortable. Passes the styling test lol. Found for an insanely good price too - almost half of msrp.

Tried on a Tectal but nope - way too massive and didn't appear as well vented as the MET. Fit wasn't as good either.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

spyghost said:


> yes it is the same as the parachute... 100% sure since i'm using it. what im not certain is that if its velcro attached... ill have a peek later.
> 
> the foam pads are attached by some sort of double sided tapes


Not sure if MET did some upgrades... But the pads in mine are held in by Velcro, as is the gel pad in the front.

Also, the size adjuster is upgraded from earlier ones from what I've read and see on mine.

EDIT: mine is the CPSC compliant version. Weighed 395g.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I find my MET Parachute full face to be well ventilated, however this is comparing to motorcycle full faces that i've worn on occasions.

*Edit* - I should also say compared to my Bontrager Rally, that the Parachute is however hotter, its not all that bad for what you would think a FF would be. Its also relatively light weight.


Guess it depends what riding you are doing.

My Bontrager Rally made my mind blow coming from el-cheapo "skate" helmet with like 5 holes in the top.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the MET parachute is very well ventilated. It is a little hotter than a non-full face helmet when you are standing still but when you are moving and air is flowing it is better ventilated than most if not all previous MTB helmets I have owned.

Hopefully the same holds true for the OP's new parabellum.  (it sure looks cool)


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey LCW can you take some pics of the inside of your Parabellum for me? Love my iXS Trail RS, but the sizing just does not work for me. Had a good off couple weeks ago and my sister was coming on island, so took a chance and ordered the SM/M to try over the M/L I have, but it's just a smidge on the too tight side. My only problem is, the retention system on the iXS is AMAZING, when you crank it down, it's clicks in solid and stays put until you un-do it unlike a lot of other helmets that sort of get tight, but not quite. How do you find the adjustment mechanism, does it crank down and stay cranked down? Will keep wearing my M/L Trail RS with a bit of padding in the back until I can find something better.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

AOK said:


> I think the MET parachute is very well ventilated. It is a little hotter than a non-full face helmet when you are standing still but when you are moving and air is flowing it is better ventilated than most if not all previous MTB helmets I have owned.
> 
> Hopefully the same holds true for the OP's new parabellum.  (it sure looks cool)


Yep, while stopped... the parachute can get pretty warm. But as soon as you have the tiniest breeze in your face its all fine again.. Pretty much walking back up the hill during sessions on sections is enough of a breeze to cool down again.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

LyNx here are a couple pics...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the pics LCW, but just looked at their sizing chart and seems they do it like iXS and end and start at 58cm :skep: So guess that put's them out of the running as well. Think the best thing to do is wait till I get to Colorado and try ion a few.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Sadly - this helmet isn't working for me. I've determined I need a helmet with good sweat pads - like on the Super. But one that has better ventilation. The gel pad worked only so-so. Unless it's tightly pressed up against your forehead - which the shape of this helmet didn't allow with my head shape, it doesn't do much to keep sweat out of the eyes.

The Parabellum also isn't as comfortable after riding. It kept tilting down on me. It doesn't have an angle adjustment like many helmets. Felt some pressure points too once it tipped down.

Back to my search. I will try a Specialized Ambush next. Read some posts about it in other threads and it looks to hit all my criteria.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Take a look at the SMITH Trail helmets, not so ugly as their predecessors, look a lot better and more normal, lots of vents. FYI, took the leap and ordered a SM/M iXS Trail RS and found out that it won't in fact fit someone with an exact 58cm head, if you <57.5cm it should fit just fine. I will now wait until I visit the US to try some on, but the new SMITH and FLY are at the top of my list.



LCW said:


> Sadly - this helmet isn't working for me. I've determined I need a helmet with good sweat pads - like on the Super. But one that has better ventilation. The gel pad worked only so-so. Unless it's tightly pressed up against your forehead - which the shape of this helmet didn't allow with my head shape, it doesn't do much to keep sweat out of the eyes.
> 
> The Parabellum also isn't as comfortable after riding. It kept tilting down on me. It doesn't have an angle adjustment like many helmets. Felt some pressure points too once it tipped down.
> 
> Back to my search. I will try a Specialized Ambush next. Read some posts about it in other threads and it looks to hit all my criteria.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

Helmets just like saddle choices are very personal - some may work well for some, others not. At times one may notice that from fitting/testing in the shop they aren't really comfortable; while others unfortunately will only feel it after a few days in actual riding conditions.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have an Ambush, as does a riding buddy. I'll start by stating that he REALLY likes his Ambush. I am lukewarm at best. 

I have a slightly large melon, but the large Ambush is too big, and the medium is too small :skep: Weird that they would not overlap, or at least have no gap in sizing.

A couple other things besides the sizing issue that did little to endear me to the Ambush were:

1) the side straps that exit the helmet a ways off the side of my head, making the strap have a large (IMHO) gap until the strap gets down near my chin. The thin strap sometimes vibrates at speeds around 20 mph. 

2) The pad that runs across the front bunches up just off to one side and exposes a tiny portion of the hard plastic retention system that rubs on (and irritates) my sweaty forehead. I actually have two Ambush helmets, and they both do it. I have tried to re-position the pad to no avail.

Other than that, the Ambush has a lot of features, good ventilation, nice visor, etc. but I just didn't care for the downsides. I have since moved on. I used my Specialized Prevail road helmet for quite a while (best ventilated helmet I have ever worn!), but eventually wanted a helmet with a visor, and more coverage.

I recently ended up with a Specialized Tactic II MIPS and have been really liking it. The fit of the large size is perfect for me, and the ventilation is decent; somewhere between the Prevail and my old Troy Lee A1. The visor is nice and sweat management is good (and I sweat like a beast on meth). I wear a Halo sometimes, and that makes that aspect even better. Bonus that it's a fraction of the price of the Ambush.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I'm going to try a POC Tectal again and IXS Trail RS. See if either of those fits my head and has the retention and ventilation I'm looking for.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I busted out my old helmet (Spesh S3MT) to ride today since it was a little warm (mid 80's)..... Now THIS is venting  LOL! I think the helmet-to-void ratio is < 1


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

IXS trail RS is what I went to after the Super. The Super was insanely hot and I got lucky and the RS fits me well. I did think it sat low at first in front but moved the rear retention up inside the helmet and its fine.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't have any overheating or fitting issues with my Rally.

Have found its can get a little warm if you are stopped dead, but as soon as you are moving (or even if there is a breeze) it vents well, and keeps you cool.

Pretty budget too. Prob a little heavy for those that are all about those last mg's

Fresh Product: Bontrager Rally Helmet ? Flow Mountain Bike


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Smith Forefront with Sweat Buster installed has worked GREAT for me.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Kask Rex is the best I've tried.

Kask


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

for mega sweat use both sweatbuster and Halo. i remove the helmet liner and use this combo and no problems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Tectal showed up today. Might be the ticket. After I adjusted the tilt angle back as far as it goes (3 positions and was in the front most as default) the fit was excellent.

The venting appears to be massive and well thought out. Generous sweat pads and even a spare set in the box.

Weighed 381g. (size XL/XXL). My head is 59cm.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Friend bought a Trabec AFIRC and I gave it a go, could not take it off fast enough, felt very under padded and shape did not suit my noggin, was not impressed with how much POCs cost.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

The POC seem to be sensitive to head shape.

Luckily I got this one a good amount below MSRP.


----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Check out the Kali maraka ever? Amazing ventilation, love mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Fit of the POC is great - however we have a problem... The ratchet adjuster will loosen if you pull forward on the helmet. Not too confidence inspiring if I were to crash. Any impact may loose the adjuster. Not good. I don't know if this one is defective or it's a fault, or if I should size down to the M/L, as I'm running the XL/XXL and i'm very much towards the small end of the adjustment range. My head is 58.5cm. XL/XXL is 59-62cm. M/L is 55-58cm. I may be in limbo in the middle. Otherwise like everything about the helmet.

UPDATE: Upon closer inspection, I noticed there are distinct detents that are good bit apart. So when adjusting on my head, I *think* I was ending up in between detents - which made it easy to unratchet if I pulled the right way on the helmet. If I adjust while off my head, I feel the detent and when I put it back on, the ratchet seems much more sturdy. So ????


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

Why don't you just get a well vented helmet and put one of these under it?

https://www.amazon.com/Halo-Headban...TF8&qid=1469484170&sr=1-5&keywords=sweat+band

I use them in the TX heat, and the nice part is it's not connected to the helmet so it can be easily washed, dried out without messing with the helmet itself.


----------



## james.stoup (May 8, 2015)

dirtrider76 said:


> IXS trail RS is what I went to after the Super. The Super was insanely hot and I got lucky and the RS fits me well. I did think it sat low at first in front but moved the rear retention up inside the helmet and its fine.


I loved this helmet and it did really well when I smashed my noggin on a root. Wearing glasses with this helmet got really uncomfortable rather quick, so I stopped wearing glasses. Ended up pressing on the sides of the head right above the ears.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

LCW, you're in the same boat as me, in between those manufacturers sizings, Bell is probably your best bet as their range goes to 59-60cm for the SM/M, check out the Stoker to see if it has more venting than the Super2R. As I stated earlier and why I stuck with the iXS, the retention system is second to none, you can crank it down and it stays put, so I'll continue to wear my L with bandana to take up some room.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

LCW said:


> Fit of the POC is great - however we have a problem... The ratchet adjuster will loosen if you pull forward on the helmet. Not too confidence inspiring if I were to crash. Any impact may loose the adjuster. Not good. I don't know if this one is defective or it's a fault, or if I should size down to the M/L, as I'm running the XL/XXL and i'm very much towards the small end of the adjustment range. My head is 58.5cm. XL/XXL is 59-62cm. M/L is 55-58cm. I may be in limbo in the middle. Otherwise like everything about the helmet.
> 
> UPDATE: Upon closer inspection, I noticed there are distinct detents that are good bit apart. So when adjusting on my head, I *think* I was ending up in between detents - which made it easy to unratchet if I pulled the right way on the helmet. If I adjust while off my head, I feel the detent and when I put it back on, the ratchet seems much more sturdy. So ????


I have the same issue with my tectal. I find myself tightening it during rides all the time.

How do you like the tectal compared to the S3 you mentioned above? I'm looking for something with a little better ventilation for racing and am considering the S3.


----------



## spelham (Jul 25, 2015)

A question to all who replied. What if you live in an area where helmet choices are limited??? Where I live we only have Bell and Giro to choose from, so trying anything on from another brand is impossible. 

I have the same issues and I have been looking at both the MET Parabellum and IXS Trail RS but other than knowing my skull circumference, I have no idea what to expect from MET, IXS or other brands.

Any suggestions from people with similar problems???


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Lynx - I looked at the Stoker at REI this weekend. Venting is poor at best. Worse than Super.

IXS - tried it but hated the shape.

Coke: S3MT is very comfy and light. Extremely well vented. I've yet to see anything come close. But it's definitely an XC helmet. Let side and back coverage. That's a tradeoff.

I'm gonna try a M/L Tectal to see if it by chance goes bigger than its 58cm advertised max. My head is 58.5 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

spelham said:


> A question to all who replied. What if you live in an area where helmet choices are limited??? Where I live we only have Bell and Giro to choose from, so trying anything on from another brand is impossible.
> 
> I have the same issues and I have been looking at both the MET Parabellum and IXS Trail RS but other than knowing my skull circumference, I have no idea what to expect from MET, IXS or other brands.
> 
> Any suggestions from people with similar problems???


In general, there are round helmets and oval helmets. Determine which shape of head you have and you can probably find info on this site about which brands correspond to which shape.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I can tell you that before the iXS I have had Bell helmets exclusively because their shape tends to fit my head better than Giro - Bell I find is more oval, Giro more round. The iXS fits really well, similar shape to Bell, just I am right where the sizes end/start sadly, so have to wear the bigger size which I am at the beginning of,so it is quite huge and have retention system dialed all the way in.



spelham said:


> A question to all who replied. What if you live in an area where helmet choices are limited??? Where I live we only have Bell and Giro to choose from, so trying anything on from another brand is impossible.
> 
> I have the same issues and I have been looking at both the MET Parabellum and IXS Trail RS but other than knowing my skull circumference, I have no idea what to expect from MET, IXS or other brands.
> 
> Any suggestions from people with similar problems???


----------



## dave785 (Apr 30, 2016)

coke said:


> In general, there are round helmets and oval helmets. Determine which shape of head you have and you can probably find info on this site about which brands correspond to which shape.


Where could we find this info?

I fit well into Giro and Smith stuff. Not so well into my fox helmet.

I'm looking for a new helmet and am torn between the MET parabellum and the Poc Tectal... I have a long, narrow head... so I guess I'm an oval lol.

I fit fine into my bell Super 2R MIPS but this week's heat has taught me the importance of good ventilation and I find myself wearing my old fox flux that has fit issues.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

dave785 said:


> Where could we find this info?
> 
> I fit well into Giro and Smith stuff. Not so well into my fox helmet.
> 
> ...


Here's an example of how I find info like this. Type this in to google:

oval helmet site:mtbr.com

You can refine the search for certain date ranges if you're looking at new helmet designs.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dave785 said:


> Where could we find this info?


lbs, the only way to know what works it to actually try them on. A lot of highly regarded helmets feel terrible on my head and I ended up buying one I never would have considered because it was a perfect fit.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Agree 100%, IF, you are so lucky to have this available to you, if not you have to ask for help on the interwebs.



J.B. Weld said:


> lbs, the only way to know what works it to actually try them on. A lot of highly regarded helmets feel terrible on my head and I ended up buying one I never would have considered because it was a perfect fit.


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

coke said:


> I have the same issue with my tectal. I find myself tightening it during rides all the time.
> 
> How do you like the tectal compared to the S3 you mentioned above? I'm looking for something with a little better ventilation for racing and am considering the S3.


I too have the same problem with my Tectal, the dial just doesn't stray in position. Also it is an extremely deep helmet, feels like it is sitting on my eyebrows even with the depth adjusted all the way in, lastly with the depth adjusted in the dial adjuster is unusable as it is now tucked up in the helmet.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtbrdan said:


> I too have the same problem with my Tectal, the dial just doesn't stray in position. Also it is an extremely deep helmet, feels like it is sitting on my eyebrows even with the depth adjusted all the way in, lastly with the depth adjusted in the dial adjuster is unusable as it is now tucked up in the helmet.


Good to know.

I like the adjustable visor on my old 661 Recon. They removed that feature on the newer 661, kind of a bummer. The retention system is better though..


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

I really like the Giro Montaro MIPS I picked up this season. I've done some fast 3-4 hour rides in 35 degree weather in it, and feel like it vents reasonably well for a helmet of this type. I sweat a lot, but wasn't overheating.

Of course, the key for me when choosing a new helmet was that the Montaro fit incredibly well, it just locked in place with the strap undone. That and the awesome safety orange colour. :thumbsup: Comfortable all-day helmet if it fits, though.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Success!! Finally!! 

POC Tectal, in M/L. I don't know if it's because of a haircut or just found one that was on the large end of the tolerance range, but got something that FITS... AND meets what I was looking for.

Rode it a couple days already and zero issues. Rode it tonight in 85 deg weather with 70+deg dew point... aka HUMID!!! Sweat management was excellent... could actually fell it drip at the BACK... away from my eyes!! I'm very impressed!!

The vents WORK!!! Dare I say the vents work even better than my XC lid (Spesh S3MT). Can feel the cool air on my head, even in this hot weather. Goes without saying that it puts my Bell Super to SHAME in terms of venting. Score.

Pondered over color and Race vs regular. Ended up with the regular in flat black. Figured I've done enough white helmets lately, I wanted something different. The gloss black Race looks horrible in person... and not to mention would be a scratch magnet. The regular white is matte, so dirt magnet. The gloss white looks decent, but couldn't find one in M/L locally, and again, wanted to switch it up (last two helmets have been white).

I do wish the visor came down a bit more (it's set to the lowest) to block the sun better, as I ride late evenings a lot, but that's about my only gripe.

Runs COOL... Manages SWEAT extremely well.... FITS my head... COMFORTABLE... Looks good (to me)... And was able to use a $30 gift card from an LBS that I hate going to, but they had what I wanted and this was the perfect item to use it on.... so I'm happy!


----------



## theycallmeE (Aug 21, 2007)

LCW, congrats on your successful search. I too am trying to find the right balance of air venting, light weight, yet decent coverage (without much success). Coming off a Fox Flux, which rates a B- at best in the above criteria, IMHO. I'll have to add the POC Tectal to the short list.

Did you ever try the 661 AM? Nice looking helmet, but I have no idea of the air flow. Supposed to be lightweight (feeling).

My problem is access. None of the LBS's carry these brands, so trying them on before buying is a problem. Might have to buy online with a place that has a generous return policy...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I have the 661 AM. The rear strap adjustment is nice, padding is sufficient for comfort and venting pretty good. What I don't like is lack of visor adjustment, as in none. When climbing I like to flip visor high up so I can see low hanging objects since my head is usually slung down. Lots low branch hits with this setup. It also seems very mushroom cap looking for some reason on your head, compared to a Bell Super which seems to sit low.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

LCW said:


> Success!! Finally!!
> 
> POC Tectal, in M/L. I don't know if it's because of a haircut or just found one that was on the large end of the tolerance range, but got something that FITS... AND meets what I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Aggree with you. It is a great helmet and even though it is XL it is not really heavy. Also have a POC Octal that is even lighter and more ventilated, but the Tectal Race is my favourite. The Octal is not allowing me to wear Oakley Radarlock XL glasses, but this one is.


----------

